# 

## Def

!         - 
      ,         ,    .    ,   ,       -    .    ,    ,    . 
))))) http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:8528

----------


## laithemmer

.... ???? )))))) 
!         - 
    ,    . , ,  -   ,     ""        .          ,     ,      .      ,    "   ",   -     ... 
.. ,   ,        :)

----------


## SnegoVik

!         -  
 ,         1991-2001,       .       ,   ,    ,    .    -              "" .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

!         - 
 ,         1991-2001,       .       ,   ,    ,    .    -              "" .

----------


## V00D00People

!         -

----------


## Ihor

!         - 
 ,         1991-2001,       .       ,   ,    ,    .    -              "" .

----------


## aneisha

!         - 
 ,         1991-2001,       .       ,   ,    ,    .    -              "" .

----------

!         - 
 ,         1991-2001,       .       ,   ,    ,    .    -              "" .

----------


## Uksus

!         -

----------

-!

----------


## V00D00People

70%  - ...
 -    ?  , , ?

----------


## aneisha

?
   ...    ...

----------


## SnegoVik

> 70%  - ...
>  -    ?  , , ?

    :)  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/

----------

.  . ֳ        .

----------


## laithemmer

, ?    !

----------


## rust

Rust

----------


## Mokka

!         - 
      ,         ,    .    ,   ,       -    .    ,    ,

----------


## Tail

-  
!         - 
    ,    . , ,  -   ,     ""        .          ,     ,      .      ,    "   ",   -     .

----------


## Gonosuke

> , ?

  ,    )))

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    )))

    ,      ))))     
Tail,   ,   ...        ))

----------

